# Anyone remember Natural World in Poole Dorset??????



## chri563 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello, does anyone remember that reptile and aquariam place on the Quay in poole Dorset? It was like a small reptile zoo.
I just wondered what ever happened to it and all the livestock they had, they had loads of venomous!
I would be very greatfull if anyone has any infomation, cheers Chris


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chri563 said:


> Hello, does anyone remember that reptile and aquariam place on the Quay in poole Dorset? It was like a small reptile zoo.
> I just wondered what ever happened to it and all the livestock they had, they had loads of venomous!
> I would be very greatfull if anyone has any infomation, cheers Chris


Would have been Dr Tony Phelps place!

Closed down years ago!


----------



## afalbusa (Aug 30, 2009)

was'nt Tony phelps's place called the serpentarium, not the natural world???


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

afalbusa said:


> was'nt Tony phelps's place called the serpentarium, not the natural world???


It's the same place. Have answered the OP's question in the General Herp Chat section


----------



## jorditordera (Feb 3, 2019)

*Wow*



chri563 said:


> Hello, does anyone remember that reptile and aquariam place on the Quay in poole Dorset? It was like a small reptile zoo.
> I just wondered what ever happened to it and all the livestock they had, they had loads of venomous!
> I would be very greatfull if anyone has any infomation, cheers Chris


I am Spanish, and I remember going to that Natural World place by the end of the 80s, on an English Summer Camp course. We were staying in Bournemouth, but we had a day trip to Poole. I still have that cool "certificate of bravery" with a Polaroid photo of my mates and I holding a huge Indian Python.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, I think that has to be a record - reviving a thread that's nearly nine years old for the first post on the account!


----------



## Christianuk (Jun 11, 2012)

I remember it, although I always called it Poole Aquarium?! I did my work experience there when I was at school. Tony Phelps was there at that time for a short while as he had been out in Africa managing a snake farm previously. It was a great place and there was an associated Reptile society which had monthly meetings.I still see some of the people that used to attend those meets such as Geoff Clarke, Jerry Cole and Dave Bird. No idea what happened to the stock.


----------

